

Ask HN: Way to map one database schema to another? - zain

I recently wrote a new version of a fairly popular web application. Version 1.0 was written in PHP and version 2.0 is now Python/Django.<p>I need a way to get my user data from version 1.0 to 2.0. I can map the columns of 1.0 to Django model fields in 2.0 (or even the database itself if necessary).<p>I'm looking for a tool I can use to do this. Basically, I give it a list of maps like "version1.mytable.foo" maps to "version2.mytable.bar", hit "run", and it will transfer the information from one database to another based on the maps.<p>Extra points if it can do the reverse as well, in case something goes terribly wrong and we have to roll back to 1.0.<p>Any ideas?
======
attack
Interesting idea. I always just wrote a python script to do the translating
and transfer.

~~~
SwellJoe
Likewise. It turns out to be pretty easy to do. I even did it in PHP the last
time I did a migration, as a way to teach myself the basics. Turned out to be
more verbose than the prior Perl and Python code I'd written for the same
purpose...but it worked, and still only took a few hours to write and test.

------
nreece
I remember using Red Gate ( <http://www.red-gate.com> ) to do this for a
fairly large SQL Server database. Which DB are you using?

